# can't remember my password for router



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

Is there a way to get the password from one laptop, so I can enter it in the other one. I thought there was a way to make it visible, but I can't remember. Please help. Thank you.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi xarmok7, 

Are you talking about the network key password if your wireless network is secured with either a WEP, WPA or WPA2? You may access your router setting, locate the Wireless page and it should be there.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

On the lap top that is already connected..right click on were it says connected,click properties..then click security..there you will see the key..


----------

